# How come there are so Few posts



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

This is the HO forum for gods sake and the biggest segment of model trains but there is so few posts it's almost not worth checking any more. WHY?


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thought this myself,unfortunately don't have an answer!&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The Big Boys are over running the site with O forums.
HO....ers are keeping quiet. :dunno:


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Prudent Law: If your smaller, get out of the way!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

David, it used to be a majority of HO, but since the O-gauge invasion, they seem to have been very quiet.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

You know the sad truth is I've been considering just giving up these flimsy ho scale models and going back to my O-27 stuff that sadly takes up less room.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Be patient...the old 'O' gaugers will all die off soon, and we can get back to real model railroading....

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## StBlade (Jun 22, 2015)

Think everyone is just to busy this time of year. I am in IT and it feels the work is just pouring in the whole time. I only get time to build over the weekends on my layout.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been thinking the same thing, "Where's the beef?" Or should I say where's the HO?.

I'll be posting an update soon but I've just spent the last three days cleaning up teh mess from teh (This is teh new way to spell "the" do it every time) near complete re do.

I had foam pieces all over the place because I had to save the old stuff as I couldn't buy new here. Trees, buildings, foam and cars in every room of the house. Good thing I'm not married or I soon would have been single again. 

It's nice to see the big high dollar O layouts and all that but I would hate to see it push out the little guy. I really like to see the 4x8 or so layouts in any scale. Those big layouts are a bit intimidating. 

Sure hope the HOers will start posting again. :smilie_daumenpos:
Hopefully when the colder weather get here we will see more post.
Just my 2¢ worth

Magic


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Since model railroading is my 'winter hobby' the layout pretty much sits idle between early May and late October while I play with classic cars here in Michigan.
Truth be told, I'm getting real anxious to get back to my HO trains and do some more work on my layout so more than likely I'll be posting regularly.
There, you've heard from another HO guy.
Bob


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Hang in there!!*

All Work and No play makes Jack a Dull Boy...I haven't run, looked at, picked up or sniffed an HO anything in a month as work has been hellacious...also our daughter is returning from the Peaco corp so we have been unpacking and setting up her room while she stays with us...WINTER IS COMING!! So hang in there Davidone we are still on point!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I had noticed the serious drop off in new HO threads and posts 
a week or so ago. At that point I think I counted one current
HO post, while the 0 gauge forum had about 20 or so today or
yesterday PM posts. You 0 gauge guys really have some fine
experienced modellers who are regulars on your forum Tho HO
here, I always enjoy reading their posts and seeing their
pics and vids.

There are a lot of fun things to do in the warmer months and
it looks like HO was put on the back burner during that time.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A major O gauge forum just had a mass-exodus, with most of them ending up here. That accounts for all the activity in O gauge.

I've noticed the drop in posts, but I can't say I mind. I still manage to get here every day, but it can be tough to fit in.

For myself, I've been busier than a one-legged man in a butt-kicking contest. This weekend will be my first without anything going on since Labor Day. And now, it looks like I might have to do hurricane preparations.... 

I wouldn't sweat it. These things tend to go in cycles.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Guess I'm not the only one noticing this. O gauge has been the majority of the posts. Normally I would be making more posts, but I have been busy with major remodeling projects since the beginning of June and haven't had any time at all to work on my layout. The only time I saw the train room is when the grand kids come over and ran the trains for them for a few minutes. 

Remodeling is winding down and will hopefully be done for the year in a few weeks and I'll be able to move ahead with the layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You guys just need to post more in the HO section, and it'll get busier.


----------



## MERRrailfan (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm just starting out so I don;t have much to contribute yet. I'll start posting my progress soon. Mostly for feedback and how-to's.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I think it is great.

I get all of my questions answered.

Some boards move so fast that you have to check in several times a day to keep your place.

Bill


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Just seasonal guys, I'm surprised I'm fooling with em a little already, thank my grandson 
Should be workin on the car but never seem to be able to get motivated, still sittin with the repairs in prime with a few more sections to work, maybe next year????
life has a way of delaying our hobbies, summer is the worst just too much other stuff going on? :dunno:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Not much going on*



davidone said:


> This is the HO forum for gods sake and the biggest segment of model trains but there is so few posts it's almost not worth checking any more. WHY?


 davidone;
Shades of the early days of HO.(except no computers, much less an internet forum) Way back in the dim mist of time, HO was the new, "tiny",and very minority scale, much derided by the dominant O gauge crowd. They called HO modelers "watchmakers". The HO guys, in turn called the O gaugers "blacksmiths". Fast forward to today and with so few posts in the 
HO section and many in O scale, history seems to be repeating itself! Hopefully you guys will get more posts to look at. If you think your scale section is dead, check out the N, Z, S, G , Etc. sections! now you know how the rest of us feel. :laugh:

"To the Pacific coast, Electrified"
and, in my case, in N scale.hwell:
Traction Fan


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Quality...not quantity.....


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I am a seasonal modeler in HO. Since I am not retired, just tired most of my available time is at nights or on weekends. This time is spent with first with family then hobbies. Summer it is the car, winter it is the trains. I like being out side when the weather is nice. Rainy days in the summer are for indoor chores.

The summer hobby:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Quality...not quantity.....


You beat me to it! I was going to make the same comment.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I was going to add......"that's the difference between those 'O' scalers and us 'H.O.' guys", but I thought better of it (even though I just said it now!) 

:laugh:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Maybe, since the original definition of HO was "Half-O', we're only about half as talkative...

Or maybe this thread is swinging dangerously close to the quantity side of the "quality vs quantity" scale!


----------



## flyerrich (Feb 17, 2014)

I agree. I am new to the forum (last winter) and when spring arrives it's outside until Oct./Nov. then get back into my layout. Being in western New York I can't pass up the good weather outside. Have to take when I can get it.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

davidone said:


> This is the HO forum for gods sake and the biggest segment of model trains but there is so few posts it's almost not worth checking any more. WHY?


Another reason could be the time of year. I work on my layout from about late October (now) to about the beginning of May, and it's the same for my posting in here. Other interests and hobbies take up my time in the warmer months, and I really don't get back into the HO frame of mind til about now.

-J.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Perhaps the HO scale railroaders are so busy running their railroads that they don't have as much time to post on a forum.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

thedoc said:


> Perhaps the HO scale railroaders are so busy running their railroads that they don't have as much time to post on a forum.


:appl:

That's the best explanation I've heard yet.

-J.


----------



## Larry Sr. (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't want you all upset for posting on you thread. 

I just want to say , being new to your forum I like all trains. very small , small, medium, large and real large. Including REAL trains.

I feel pretty sure all the other new guys and gals feel the same way.

I do read a lot of posts and look at a lot of pictures that everyone posts on here and enjoy all of it.


I'm just a old retired guy and like having fun with all toy trains. 

Larry


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't think that anyone would be upset for an O gauger posting in a HO thread, in fact I wish more did so. While there are different forums for each scale we are all in the same community.
I'm like you, interested in all scales and all sizes of layouts as well. Love to see the smaller layouts that are recreating the builders childhood. 

Magic


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*A Winter Hobby. What's That?*

Even with our drought we still have the best weather and a 24/7 lifestyle. For good luck I'll add, C'mon El Nino!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Prewar Pappy said:


> Even with our drought we still have the best weather and a 24/7 lifestyle. For good luck I'll add, C'mon El Nino!


As in, "Nice place to visit, but who would want to live there?" 

Seriously, at this time of year, I have work, Boys Scouts, school activities, and, of course, the 'ole honey-do list. I try to hop on the forum once a day to read up and post a few, but I'm devoting time to my other hobbies, too.

Right now, the boys just got a new game that came with two dozen 28mm miniatures, so I'm happily painting those in the little spare time I can eke out.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm just starting to get back into my indoor activities. The weather is turning cold, good conditions for painting are further between. This week I picked up my hopper cars again, started looking for more ideas, added some details and ordered some parts from ebay. Once I finish my test car then I can rebuild another, correcting all the mistakes I made, and see how they really turn out. and maybe I can even clear some space to start building my layout.

The posts will pick up again, you can't fault people for wanting to spend time outside while the weather permits.


----------

